# Need Radiator?



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I searched the forum for clues that can help me in my situation and couldn't find a quick answer. So I am hoping someone can help me with my problem. I was driving home from my inlaws house which is only about 3 miles away and the indicator on my dash was warning me that the temperature was getting really hot.

I saw the gauge and sure enough It was moving up really quick to "RED". I quickly turned on the heater, put her in neutral and noticed the gauge come down a little. What I thought was weird is that the air from the vents did not feel really hot, I can feel some cool air coming thru with the warm air. Anyway, I got to my garage and I was leaking coolant. I opened the engine bay and I could see coolant had sprayed upward. (some was still on my sway bar). I looked around, checked the hoses and did not see where the leak was coming from. 

Apparently once the engine was shut off the leak stopped. I decided to take the car in this morning to the dealer and they said I needed a new Radiator. They said the radiator was un-repairable and it would run me about $900 to fix. Needless to say, this is a bit pricy and need to find a cheaper solution. So my questions are:

I've read that sometimes the problem for situations like this is the Thermostat. How can I know for sure that that is what the problem is?

Does leaking coolant only happen when there is something wrong with the radiator/hoses?

Where else can I buy a "New" GM original parts Radiator that won't set me back $600+.

Any help is appreciated!:cool


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

what year is your car? I have a radiator from an 04 ls1 that I got when I bought the motor and trans that I am putting in a 65 GTO- I already bought a radiator to fit my car and I would sell this one for much less than 600 like $80 plus shipping- or you can get a brand new one on ebay for 156+30 to ship


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I have an Manual '05. Not sure if it's the same radiator. Anyone know?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have heard of some having random false overheat warnings.
Usually, they only show hot for a few minutes, then return to normal.
May want to search this problem on this forum and the others.

Larry


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

So after a little more searching on this and the LS1 Forum, the common problem seems to be the Thermostat.

How can I know for sure if it's the thermostat? The dealer stated that the radiator was not repairable, should I ask to see it to see if I can see where the leak is?

How much does the thermostat cost? And would a problem with the thermostat cause the coolant to leak?

I've also tried to find a new radiator OEM for less on the internet but not sure if what I am finding is legitimate.

Anyone have any sites they recommend?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the thermostat would not cause the coolant to leak unless it was the gasket under the thermostat- you should start your car and try to see where the coolant is coming from
what is happening now in the auto industry is that dealers are trying to upsell as hard as they can to make up for lost revenues in the sales dept- I highly doubt you need a new radiator on an 05- check the water pump and all the hoses closely
i recently saw a vw dealership tell a guy he needed a new heater box for $2200 and all he needed was a $6 clip that controlled the directional valve- dealers are in a very tough spot now and will do anything to survive


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

That's what I am afraid of. I'm going to have the dealership show me where the problem is. I want to make sure.

Plus, they also told me I needed new belts as well. They are still the original belts and I have about 76K miles. What do you think?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

upsell upsell upsell f-u -c-k the dealership unless you under warranty they will sell ice cubes to eskimoes- I know thats how it works- you need to find a tech that can tell you what is really wrong- I know all the dealers will hate me for this but if you dont know how to fix your own car then bend over and take it


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Go to your local parts store and purchase a radiator flush, I would bet your radiator is full of sludge.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The cost from my supplier is just over $200.00, new lifetime warranty radiator.
Belts, on the inside, any more then three cracks within an inch and the serp belt should be replaced. Most I replace have about 30 cracks in an inch.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you know anyone with a pressure tester? I use a stant 12270. It takes about 5 seconds to use and you will know right away where your leak is. I would definately replace the belts if you have that many miles on the originals. If those are expensive check out the goodyear gatorbacks. It's what I bought for my gto and no problems so far


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I had the radiator replaced since all I can find for cheaper than OEM were re-furbished Radiators. I really didn't want to have to deal with something else going wrong with the radiator just cause I was trying to save a few bucks. I had the hoses changed too.

As far as the belts go, I had to put it off for at least a couple more weeks. The whole bill would have been $1500 that I just didn't have.

If anyone knows of where I can get OEM Belts for less than $400 please let me know.

I appreciate the help.:cheers


----------

